# Fuel ? !!!!!!! premium or no premium????



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

B4 you get yelling i did do a search did not really find anything on this for my year.

i have a 2003 nissan sentra ser spec v 

if it matters it has 3 inch cold air intake, Headers, full exhaust

i drive 50 miles every day to and from school premium fuel is making life really hard. (4.50) per gallon here in chicago.

i did some looking on internet people say to only use premium fuel than others say its ok to use 87. 

i looked up car has a 9.5 to 1 compression ratio to what ive heard because its that high it needs premium fuel. but the car can also retard the timing to keep it from knocking. so what should i do?

premium or no premium is the question?

thanks :waving:

(im ok if i loose a bit of power. not ok with a car that dont run)


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Regular fuel will be fine. $4.50 a gal is cheap. Try buying gas in Canada. Almost 6 bucks for a US gal.


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

^^

last week when premium was $1.53... killed me. absolutely killed me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel Requirements 
Use unleaded gasoline with an octane rating of at least 87 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 91).



CAUTION: Do not use leaded gasoline. Using leaded gasoline will damage the three way catalyst. Using a fuel other than that specified could adversely affect the emission control devices and systems, and could also affect the warranty coverage validity. 

For improved performance, NISSAN recommends the use of premium unleaded gasoline with an octane rating of at least 91 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 96).


----------

